# New attempt to annoy cell phone users



## ruinexplorer (Aug 28, 2016)

It seems that some on the West End are tired of people using their cell phones during productions. They have decided to point out the problem, literally. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-shame-people-refuse-turn-mobile-phones.html

Anyone else ready to give it a shot?


----------



## Aaron Becker (Aug 28, 2016)

I think the use of a cellphone is just straight up disrespectful. The article brings up the notion of people having "emergencies" to deal with and so on...which is difficult to counter, but if it's really an emergency, then excuse yourself and take care of your business. I'd be careful using a laser, heaven forbid someone throws their arms up about it being "dangerous" or something... Otherwise, it's an interesting concept either way.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 28, 2016)

Our spot ops have often been tempted to pick people out of the audience from their unique vantage points. However, they all tend to like their jobs, so none of them have ever attempted to do so.


----------



## Aaron Becker (Aug 28, 2016)

ruinexplorer said:


> Our spot ops have often been tempted to pick people out of the audience from their unique vantage points. However, they all tend to like their jobs, so none of them have ever attempted to do so.



Can't say it hasn't crossed my mind on some of those lower paying fill gigs in the off-season...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 29, 2016)

Just make it part of your pre-show announcement: "if anybody takes out a phone and answers a phone call during the show, our follow spot operators will make it easier for you to see what you're doing."

Betcha good green American money you'll get Applause from the audience.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 29, 2016)

I feel like this would be more distracting than the person using their phone. That being said, I've heard of a few venues down here already doing that maybe within the past 5 years. One went as far to use green lasers which reputedly have the potential to disrupt or damage the camera sensor itself. I don't know the details, but I have seen ushers at one venue using pointers from the sides of the house, which would obviously be riskier for shining in peoples eyes. 

At the end of the day, some people are just going to be rude. You can either get fired up about it or just accept it for what it is.


----------



## Aaron Becker (Aug 29, 2016)

StradivariusBone said:


> I feel like this would be more distracting than the person using their phone. That being said, I've heard of a few venues down here already doing that maybe within the past 5 years. One went as far to use green lasers which reputedly have the potential to disrupt or damage the camera sensor itself. I don't know the details, but I have seen ushers at one venue using pointers from the sides of the house, which would obviously be riskier for shining in peoples eyes.
> 
> At the end of the day, some people are just going to be rude. You can either get fired up about it or just accept it for what it is.



I confiscated a harmonica once from a 14 year old who refused to quit playing it during Act 1 of a show I was TD'ing.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Aug 30, 2016)

Aaron Becker said:


> I confiscated a harmonica once from a 14 year old who refused to quit playing it during Act 1 of a show I was TD'ing.



I would have done more than confiscate it. Did his parents make any attempt to stop him?

Having said that, I recently saw a show report from an opera which had backstage musicians; it said "backstage trombonist's phone range - AND HE ANSWERED IT." All my backstage trombonists do is try and empty their water keys down the small gap between the two rear stage lift platforms which they're standing on onto the crew below...


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 30, 2016)

Aaron Becker said:


> I confiscated a harmonica once from a 14 year old who refused to quit playing it during Act 1 of a show I was TD'ing.



/thread lol


kiwitechgirl said:


> All my backstage trombonists do is try and empty their water keys down the small gap between the two rear stage lift platforms which they're standing on onto the crew below...



As a trombonist myself, this is behavior befitting a trumpet player.


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 30, 2016)

kiwitechgirl said:


> I would have done more than confiscate it. Did his parents make any attempt to stop him?
> 
> Having said that, I recently saw a show report from an opera which had backstage musicians; it said "backstage trombonist's phone range - AND HE ANSWERED IT." All my backstage trombonists do is try and empty their water keys down the small gap between the two rear stage lift platforms which they're standing on onto the crew below...



So is water sealing the gap between the platforms in the scope of next year's lift replacement?


----------



## MikeJ (Nov 27, 2016)

Meh... Have a simple policy. If your phone rings(ringer not vibrate) and/or you answer a call during a show, you are escorted out, and may not reenter. If that means you have to leave untended children in the theater, then the kids will be given espresso and a kitten.


----------



## JonCarter (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah, good idea, as far as it goes. But better to eject the cell phone user AND all kids, coffee & kittens, because if you leave them in there they'll create more disturbance than the cell phone user.


----------



## dpak (Nov 29, 2016)

Forget lasers - I want to arm my house crew with BB guns.


----------



## JD (Nov 29, 2016)

"And son, that's when they began building the Faraday Cage Theaters!"


----------



## StradivariusBone (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's a new one- "Sir, you cannot vape inside the theatre."


----------

